# What does everyone think of the ferplast jenny?



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
looking at purchasing a ferplast jenny, but id like all of your opinions. The people that have had one, do have one etc. 
Is it easy to clean, do your rats like it, is it easily acessable.
Pictures of what you have done with your jenny would be greatly appreciated.
Thankyou so so much  x x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to have one, not my favourite cage, the access compared to my main rat cage wasnt great, although apart from that it is a nice cage and if your rats will come to the door its a lot easier, I was using it for some little hairless rescue boys who needed taming and it wasnt the ideal cage for them.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

I also wasn't a fan of it, I thought the price was excessive and I had the old one where the bars wasn't poweder coated and it smelt to high when the rats started peeing on the cage. I bought the Liberta Abode cage instead and it's fab, it's also on wheels which makes it easier to move (especially at night when my boys are making a bloody racket) it's also roomier and good value for money.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've had a Jenny for 4 years, it's OK but I only use it as an emergency cage now, the access isn't great, the bars rust unless coated & it doesn't flat pack
I think it's quite pricey as well, its gone up a lot recently


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've got one....it's great for my girls who all make a break for the door the moment I approach, but for nervous ones, I don't think it'd be much use :/
I like the space inside it, but it's awful for access apart from taking the wire top off during cleaning...
Makes me kinda wish I'd got an Abode but I did get this on the spur of the moment second hand so can't complain really. It's alright but not the best...


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't like them. The access is shoddy, they rust and the base is plastic. The old version doesn't flatpack and isn't coated but the newer version does and is. I believe the access has been addressed on the new one as well, though I haven't seen one in 'real life'. I would always go for an Abode or a Furet Plus over a Jenny.

The bigger the better really, when it comes to cages. A brand new Jenny (KD) will cost you over £100; if you saved up for a few more months it'd be feasible to look into getting a big cage like a Furet XL, or even a big boy like an Explorer or its more expensive counterpart, the SRS. That then gives you the scope to extend your ratty family in the future, or to remain with small numbers but offering a really desirable amount of space.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Argent said:


> I've got one....it's great for my girls who all make a break for the door the moment I approach, but for nervous ones, I don't think it'd be much use :/
> I like the space inside it, but it's awful for access apart from taking the wire top off during cleaning...
> Makes me kinda wish I'd got an Abode but I did get this on the spur of the moment second hand so can't complain really. It's alright but not the best...


This really.

I have one for my girls, and tbh it is a pain to clean, and if it wasn't for my girls coming straight to the door when they see me it would be a nightmare to catch anyone :blink:

I've had mine for years now tho, so I'm used to it lol.


----------

